# Buffering KH/PH due to CO2



## AsianFlyingPanda (Jan 10, 2014)

So I recently bought a batch of shrimps off Frank and this got me interested in reading up all things GH/KH and PH in relation to planted tanks. There's a lot of information around on this subject from many different forums (including this one) so I was hoping you guys can help me navigate through the noise, seeing as there are some difference in opinions. 

Currently my tank has these numbers:

pH: 6.8 (during lights on with CO2) to 7.2 (lights off, no CO2)
KH: practically 0
GH: 1
TDS: 87

I've begun adding some GH booster that I got from Pat, but KH is still sitting very low near 0. My system is set up so the lights are on 8 hours a day, CO2 runs 7 hours a day during the lighting period, and I dose EI. 30% water change at the end of the week.

I'm finding that the pH swing can be a bit harsh on my shrimps (there has been a death so far, although I can't confirm it is due to pH swing). 

So I'm wondering, (1) should I be buffering the KH and GH to compensate my CO2 setup? I've heard that running a constant CO2 at lesser amounts can also work as it doesn't cause pH swing, is this true?
And (2) how do I buffer GH and KH in relation to CO2 planted tank? I figure I can use the GH booster to buff GH, but does this affect KH at all? I've read several methods for KH, such as adding sodium bicarbonate, but I've also read/heard that potassium bicarbonate is better for a CO2 injected planted tank... and by now I'm dizzy with information from several sides.

Ultimately I'm hoping to achieve a stable pH for the livestock without disrupting EI and CO2. Please help!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I used a cup of crushed coral in my filter to buffer KH. GH is independent of KH\PH. GH is good for your plants, the KH will assist with your PH and shrimp molting issues as well.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm assuming you are keeping CRS/CBS? If so, I suggest keeping CO2 on 24/7 on a low bubble count and using an enriched substrate (preferably ADA Amazonia) and buffering the KH/GH with Kent PH stable and the GH booster you have.

JMHO.

Stuart

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AsianFlyingPanda (Jan 10, 2014)

Yes I have CBS/CRS, and also Pumpkin and Cherries. 

Thanks for the reply Stuart. Does it matter which product I use for the KH/PH buffer? I've heard people using baking soda, Seachem Alkaline, and I've seen a product called Carbonate from Seachem that is potassium based instead of sodium based. Would using one of these products be beneficial to a planted tank over another (besides cash savings)?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't like using baking soda, and it's old school. You can change readings really quickly by over doing it too quickly.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I say use seachem alkaline/acid so you are buffering precisely.


----------



## AsianFlyingPanda (Jan 10, 2014)

Seachem Alkaline/Acid will also buff GH right? Do you also run 24/7 CO2 while using this, Reckon?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

No, it'll buffer KH. GH and KH buffer independently.

Yes, run 24/7 to prevent the swings. Your plants won't utilize it while lights out, but it'll prevent PH swings.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't run CO2 24/7, my fish seem to do fine with the swings. I don't keep shrimp though. 

Also, I inject a lot of CO2. I hate to see my 10lb tank which lasts about 5 months at 8.5 hours per day get cut down to only lasting for 2 months. 

For GH you need to add calcium and magnesium. You can use Seachem Equilibrium for this or purchase both minerals and add yourself. Frank might also have some product to help you with setting up the tank. He's super knowledgeable so use him as a resource.


----------



## AsianFlyingPanda (Jan 10, 2014)

Ok I see. Now there's another product from Seachem called Carbonate, have you guys heard/tried it? It's a buffer made of potassium bicarbonate. I'm wondering if that'll be easier solution than Alkaline/Acid (it'll definitely be cheaper)?

Going 24/7 CO2 is a new challenge for me, I'm hoping it won't ruin my EI dosing and alter algae issues.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Increase your KH first, see if the swings become lessened (don't see how they couldn't). If they do minimize, save yourself the co2 and run it during lights on only.


----------



## AsianFlyingPanda (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks for the information! I'll give Alkaline a try and stick to my current lighting/CO2 routine. Hopefully things work out fairly easy.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Heres what Ive learned about KH/GH . With a low KH reading your tank will swing. Reason being, with no KH your tank has little buffering capacity. KH and PH are directly related. Some people don't bother testing Ph and only test KH because if the KH is high enough the PH will be as well. I test them all but its an example. 

Seachem equilibrium will raise GH.
Seachem Alkaline buffer will raise the KH. It designed to be used with Acid buffer. 

Keep in my mind the water in BC is very different than most places. A lot of the info online is from other provinces/states. Out of the tap. BC water has little to know GH or KH. The Ph depending where you live is around 6.3. Are water needs to be buffered in order to maintain a steady PH. If that makes sense.

You could always add a Ph controller. This would help with the swings as well.


----------



## AsianFlyingPanda (Jan 10, 2014)

Thank you all for the helpful information! I'm going with Alkaline/Acid as my way of buffering and controlling my tank's KH/pH. So far so good as I've got KH at 4 and pH is at 7.2. Haven't had a shrimp death *knock on wood* since the buffering began.

I do have another question: I'm using a drop checker to measure my CO2 count in the tank, would a change in the tank's KH affect my drop checker's readings? The reagent in the drop checker is using a 4 KH liquid. I know this might not be the proper sub-forum to ask so apologies beforehand, but it's a follow-up to my original problems.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

No need to apologize. You may get more answers if you post in the plant section though.

As for your question. Yes KH is also directly related to Co2. I will post a chart. Ive been told charts like this aren't very accurate but its a good reference IMO.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

No need to apologize. You may get more answers if you post in the plant section.

As for your question. Yes KH is also directly related to co2. I will post a chart. Ive been told this chart isn't very accurate but a good reference.


----------

